# Topics > Robotics > Social robotics >  Keepon Pro, social robot, Hideki Kozima, National Institute of Information and Communications Technology, Kyoto, Japan

## Airicist

Home page - behance.net/gallery/594952/Keepon-Pro

beatbots.net/keepon-pro

facebook.com/Keepon

My Keepon, toy version of Keepon Pro

----------


## Airicist

Keepon dancing to Spoon's "I Turn My Camera On"

 Uploaded on Mar 27, 2007




> The robot Keepon Pro (developed by Hideki Kozima and programmed by Marek Michalowski) dancing to the song "I Turn My Camera On" by the band Spoon.

----------


## Airicist

Keepon dancing to Spoon's "Don't You Evah" 

 Uploaded on Aug 14, 2007




> The robot Keepon (developed by Hideki Kozima and programmed by Marek Michalowski) dancing to the Spoon song, "Don't You Evah."

----------


## Airicist

Keepon: Friend or Foe?

 Uploaded on Jan 15, 2008




> Keepon Pro the robot meets Daniel H Wilson (author of "How to Build a Robot Army" and Carnegie Mellon alumnus) and helps him overcome his robot paranoia

----------


## Airicist

Keepon Auditioning

Uploaded on Jan 23, 2008




> Keepon Pro the robot auditions for a Carnegie Mellon University dance troupe.

----------

